# TheFloW releases PSA & information about his upcoming PS Vita 3.69/3.70 Jailbreak



## 8BitWonder (Mar 30, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> ... (6-8 months) ...


6 - 8 weeks*


----------



## ut2k4master (Mar 30, 2019)

6-8 weeks or months, which one is it? ;P


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 30, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> 6 - 8 weeks*





ut2k4master said:


> 6-8 weeks or months, which one is it? ;P


Whoops. ^^"
Fixed


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2019)

Lol wtf, so the only way to hack it is to buy a PSP/minis game from PSN Store? So no more trasfering H-encore over to Vita via qmca?


----------



## ut2k4master (Mar 30, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Lol wtf, so the only way to hack it is to buy a PSP/minis game from PSN Store? So no more trasfering H-encore over to Vita via qmca?


a demo is fine


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 30, 2019)

Sad that again, the self entiled fuck wits of the internet are still causing grief to possibly hinder ones motivation to continue their work in the console hacking scene.

I have said it before many times. Devs should not use Social Media at all and just release their work silently without no possible ETA or, if anything is in development. 

That way you can get on with real life and attend to coding when desired without having to siff through spam on Twitter/FB because Billy Dickhead just bought a Vita on 3.70 and wants his CFW released today.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> a demo is fine


And the 'Ape Quest Starter Pack [PSP]'? It ia free tho but not sure if demo.


----------



## Meepers55 (Mar 30, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> Sad that again, the self entiled fuck wits of the internet are still causing grief to possibly hinder ones motivation to continue their work in the console hacking scene.
> 
> I have said it before many times. Devs should not use Social Media at all and just release their work silently without no possible ETA or, if anything is in development.
> 
> That way you can get on with real life and attend to coding when desired without having to siff through spam on Twitter/FB because Billy Dickhead just bought a Vita on 3.70 and wants his CFW released today.


I disagree. Social media is a decent way for devs to get their name out there. They can share their work, form connections with people in the industry, learn new tricks from fellow devs, etc. All of that can potentially lead to a job offer. That's not to say it's for everyone, but it can be useful to those who use it right.


----------



## Arras (Mar 30, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> And the 'Ape Quest Starter Pack [PSP]'? It ia free tho but not sure if demo.


If it runs in PSP mode and you can back it up through qcma, it should be fine. Whether it's a demo or not isn't what's important.


----------



## brollikk (Mar 30, 2019)

I would prefer it if he gave us more time to prep for this. There's already a good hack out for 3.68 and below, which is much easier to find nowadays. It would suck if sony patched this right away


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 30, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> Sad that again, the self entiled fuck wits of the internet are still causing grief to possibly hinder ones motivation to continue their work in the console hacking scene.
> 
> I have said it before many times. Devs should not use Social Media at all and just release their work silently without no possible ETA or, if anything is in development.
> 
> That way you can get on with real life and attend to coding when desired without having to siff through spam on Twitter/FB because Billy Dickhead just bought a Vita on 3.70 and wants his CFW released today.


Wish i can like this post a thousand times! I 100% agree with you, these devs don't fucking listen at all and then wanna get mad when the obvious happens!


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 30, 2019)

What if I have a PS VITA? how the hell am I gonna back up the game xD can you connect Vita TV to QCMA?


----------



## k7ra (Mar 30, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> What if I have a PS VITA? how the hell am I gonna back up the game xD can you connect Vita TV to QCMA?


Yes, you can


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 30, 2019)

H


k7ra said:


> Yes, you can


How?


----------



## k7ra (Mar 30, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> H
> 
> How?


There is a PC program Vita content manager assistant, it works with PSTV via wifi or ethernet
Here instruction http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/pstv/cm/wifi_pc.html
Or use *qcma* (better) and do same thing


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2019)

So the Ape Quest Starter Pack PSP got installed and backed up using qmca. So I'm set?


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 30, 2019)

k7ra said:


> There is a PC program Vita content manager assistant, it works with PSTV via wifi or ethernet
> Here instruction http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/pstv/cm/wifi_pc.html
> Or use *qcma* (better) and do same thing



So I can use either, I thought there was something special about qcma because the developer suggested to use it :v


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> So I can use either, I thought there was something special about qcma because the developer suggested to use it :v


Use QCMA, not Sony's CMA. It's suggested because you can use it without having to update your Vita to the latest firmware, unlike CMA which does require it, and it has a couple extra features.


----------



## k7ra (Mar 30, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> So I can use either, I thought there was something special about qcma because the developer suggested to use it :v





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Use QCMA, not Sony's CMA. It's suggested because you can use it without having to update your Vita to the latest firmware, unlike CMA which does require it, and it has a couple extra features.


You can not update IF you use old version of CMA, but yes better use QCMA.

Wait, Tom Bombadildo. Don't I saw you on hf?


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 30, 2019)

k7ra said:


> You can not update IF you use old version of CMA, but yes better use QCMA.


Im already on the latest so nothing to lose there ahahhahahhaha xD


----------



## pitterpatter (Mar 30, 2019)

3.71 jailbreak when? //


----------



## k7ra (Mar 30, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> Im already on the latest so nothing to lose there ahahhahahhaha xD


QCMA backup some license keys and can do extra.
If QCMA dont work for you then use CMA



pitterpatter said:


> 3.71 jailbreak when? //


When I go to work xD


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2019)

pitterpatter said:


> 3.71 jailbreak when? //


2037 December 31, just one minute before World War VII.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 30, 2019)

Keep in mind xyz hack still hasn't been patched


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 30, 2019)

So let me get this right I just gotta download any PSP gamr(or mini) then back it up with acms right?


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 30, 2019)

DarkShinigami said:


> So let me get this right I just gotta download any PSP gamr(or mini) then back it up with acms right?


Yes, RocoLoco or whatever the name is will do :v


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 30, 2019)

If vita is already hacked, do you still need to do this stuff? Or can you just install one of these games through other means?


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 30, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> If vita is already hacked, do you still need to do this stuff?


No, you do not need to hack it again 

It is a smart idea though to still download an original PSP game and back it up to keep any potential future roads open


----------



## raxadian (Mar 30, 2019)

Well... I guess in ten years or so someone will use hardware bugs to fully hack the vita... 

I was interested in hacking a Vita but like 90% of the games exist for other consoles so...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Well... I guess in ten years or so someone will use hardware bugs to fully hack the vita...
> 
> I was interested in hacking a Vita but like 90% of the games exist for other consoles so...


The Vita is already completely hacked, software wise. There aren't any more security features that haven't now been bypassed. Seeing how the Vita is basically no longer in production, there are 0 chances for a higher firmware'd Vita to come straight from the factory, meaning unless Sony releases another firmware (which is rather unlikely), the Vita will be basically wide-open with this 3.70 release.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 30, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The Vita is already completely hacked, software wise. There aren't any more security features that haven't now been bypassed. Seeing how the Vita is basically no longer in production, there are 0 chances for a higher firmware'd Vita to come straight from the factory, meaning unless Sony releases another firmware (which is rather unlikely), the Vita will be basically wide-open with this 3.70 release.



But if they remove all PSP games and PSP demos from their store because they can... then we are screwed. 

Then again this is Sony we are talking about...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> But if they remove all PSP games and PSP demos from their store because they can... then we are screwed.
> 
> Then again this is Sony we are talking about...


Which will either never happen, or happen so far in the future it won't make any difference. Even with the OG PSP's store shut down, you can still download owned PSP titles from PSN. If Sony is still going to support a now 15 year old handheld, I'm pretty sure they'll still support the Vita long into the future. 

Unless Sony somehow randomly goes bankrupt, there's no issue.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 30, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I disagree. Social media is a decent way for devs to get their name out there. They can share their work, form connections with people in the industry, learn new tricks from fellow devs, etc. All of that can potentially lead to a job offer. That's not to say it's for everyone, but it can be useful to those who use it right.



That's fine, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I speak more with regards to how the scene was before Social Media was a thing when it was more underground.  Everything now is too widely publicized when somethings should be left unsaid, until it is the right time to announce/release it. Plus, there is still other means of communication for devs to use to share information and code.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2019)

Already have a hacked Vita but @AtsuNii still needs one.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Mar 30, 2019)

What for us who are on 3.60, can we update to the latest firmware without this PSN network method?


----------



## raxadian (Mar 30, 2019)

About the memory cards deal, anyone got a link to a decent guide? And how much you need to touch up the Vita hardware to use other micro sd cards?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2019)

brollikk said:


> I would prefer it if he gave us more time to prep for this. There's already a good hack out for 3.68 and below, which is much easier to find nowadays. It would suck if sony patched this right away


How much more time do you want? He’s been saying that he would release a hack for 3.69 for over a year now so there was plenty of notice..


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 30, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> Everything now is too widely publicized when somethings should be left unsaid


I disagree - information inherently wants to be free, especially when it concerns freedom to use products made for commercial gain



deSSy2724 said:


> What for us who are on 3.60, can we update to the latest firmware without this PSN network method?


As you could since forever... but if you're on 3.60 you can mod your console NOW, little reason to upgrade



raxadian said:


> how much you need to touch up the Vita hardware to use other micro sd cards?


Either you buy an sd2vita (which occupies the slot for original games), a regular flash drive/hdd (which occupies the USB port on PSTV), or a psv2sd (which replaces the internal modem on the 1100 series)
In any case you then need to install a driver (kernel plugin), which requires you to have taihen (plugin framework), which comes with all major Vita mode jailbreaks, temporary or permanent, of the last two years


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> About the memory cards deal, anyone got a link to a decent guide? And how much you need to touch up the Vita hardware to use other micro sd cards?


Assuming you're referring to the SD2Vita, you'll need the adapter (can be had for like $2 on Aliexpress), the hacked Vita (obviously ), then you can follow this guide to set it up: https://vita.hacks.guide/storagemgr < 

Works on all Vitas, and you don't need to do anything at all to the Vita hardware-wise because it uses the cartridge slot. 

If you don't want to give up your cartridge slot, you can buy the PSVSD. This is only available on the 3G OLED Vita, you can't use the Wifi only OLED or any Slim model, and you have to open up your Vita to install it and every time you want to swap the micro SD card. Only worth it if you plan on shoving a giant micro SD card in it once and leaving it in.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 30, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Assuming you're referring to the , you'll need the adapter (can be had for like $2 on Aliexpress), the hacked Vita (obviously ), then you can follow this guide to set it up: https://vita.hacks.guide/storagemgr <
> 
> Works on all Vitas, and you don't need to do anything at all to the Vita hardware-wise because it uses the cartridge slot.
> 
> If you don't want to give up your cartridge slot, you can buy the PSVSD. This is only available on the 3G OLED Vita, you can't use the Wifi only OLED or any Slim model, and you have to open up your Vita to install it and every time you want to swap the micro SD card. Only worth it if you plan on shoving a giant micro SD card in it once and leaving it in.



Any difference between the SD2Vita
 v2, v3, v4 and v5 and so on models? Or is just all the same?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Any difference between the SD2Vita
> v2, v3, v4 and v5 and so on models? Or is just all the same?


At this point, no real difference anymore really. Originally the differences were things like quality of the casings and types of sd slots and such, but once the Chinese manufacturers really got into manufacturing them, the "version" changes are nothing but marketing bs. v3 is the last "major" change I'm aware of, so any v3 or higher is probably fine.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Any difference between the SD2Vita
> v2, v3, v4 and v5 and so on models? Or is just all the same?


The originals were a circuit board (some also needed some tape to avoid shorts) that you jammed into the slot, removed with tweezers, and sometimes developed bad connection (requiring a reinsertion) if you dropped the console or didn't use it for a while (I have one made by Gadorach and am still satisfied)

Then they tried making them compatible with the push-to-eject mechanism (but became too long to fit well in some consoles with the slot cap on), then they started making them a "flimsy wrapper with metal tabs" microsd-to-sd adapter style - pretty much any number you see is as useful of a description as "MP5 player", just look at the picture of what you're buying

In any case they are just mechanical adapters, there is no difference in what they have to do, there likely is a difference in how well they do it but more due to lack of quality control than a style being universally better


----------



## raxadian (Mar 30, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> At this point, no real difference anymore really. Originally the differences were things like quality of the casings and types of sd slots and such, but once the Chinese manufacturers really got into manufacturing them, the "version" changes are nothing but marketing bs. v3 is the last "major" change I'm aware of, so any v3 or higher is probably fine.



Any brand that's know that's better than the rest?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Any brand that's know that's better than the rest?


Nope. They're all random Chinese manufacturers at this point, doesn't matter what you buy. I bought this one a year ago, still works fine now: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07566P3TQ/


----------



## Darksabre72 (Mar 30, 2019)

brollikk said:


> I would prefer it if he gave us more time to prep for this. There's already a good hack out for 3.68 and below, which is much easier to find nowadays. It would suck if sony patched this right away





retrofan_k said:


> Sad that again, the self entiled fuck wits of the internet are still causing grief to possibly hinder ones motivation to continue their work in the console hacking scene.
> 
> I have said it before many times. Devs should not use Social Media at all and just release their work silently without no possible ETA or, if anything is in development.
> 
> That way you can get on with real life and attend to coding when desired without having to siff through spam on Twitter/FB because Billy Dickhead just bought a Vita on 3.70 and wants his CFW released today.


i believe that's why he is waiting for weeks to release the jailbreak rather than release it now. possibly someone asked too much, but at least people have time to get ready for the hack.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 31, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nope. They're all random Chinese manufacturers at this point, doesn't matter what you buy. I bought this one a year ago, still works fine now: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07566P3TQ/



The cheapest I found looks like that one and is listed as v2.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> v3 is the last "major" change I'm aware of, so any v3 or higher is probably fine.



The cheapest v3 I found costs almost double than the v2 with the smile face. But it does look less flimsy...

And I definitely don't like those cheap transparent plastic V5s...

Overall the only difference I can see with just pictures is what has the cheapest plastic.


----------



## Meepers55 (Mar 31, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> That's fine, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I speak more with regards to how the scene was before Social Media was a thing when it was more underground.  Everything now is too widely publicized when somethings should be left unsaid, until it is the right time to announce/release it. Plus, there is still other means of communication for devs to use to share information and code.


Again, I disagree, but I do see where you're coming from. Let's just leave it at that


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 31, 2019)

I literally have half minute hero and p3p would those work?


----------



## barak06 (Mar 31, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 162386​
> Following rumors of an impending PS Vita EOL hack, TheFloW has just released a PSA as well as some important information on his next and last jailbreak targeting OFW 3.69 and 3.70 of Sony's latest handheld console. The document, published on GitHub Gist, describes the exploit chain as drastically different from the previous ones: instead of relying on a WebKit or save data exploit, it will attempt to escape the PSP emulator and take control of the rest of the system from there. While novel, the downside of this approach is that it requires users to have a PSN account activated and linked to download a PSP game from the store - as such, Sony may be able to patch it in the future and lock out anyone who hasn't taken advantage of it yet.
> 
> As a result, the developer is giving an abundant amount of time (6-8 weeks) to let interested users be prepared for the eventual release. His instructions on how to set up your console for the hack are as follows:
> ...


Hi !
And what to do if i'm already in 3.65 enzo ? (stupid question ?)


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 31, 2019)

barak06 said:


> Hi !
> And what to do if i'm already in 3.65 enzo ? (stupid question ?)


Nothing? Or update it to 3.71.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 31, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Nothing? Or update it to 3.71.



Better do nothing since we don't know if this hack will be better or not. But keep your Vita ready, save for updating it, just in case this hack turns to be awesome.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Better do nothing since we don't know if this hack will be better or not. But keep your Vita ready, save for updating it, just in case this hack turns to be awesome.


The end result will just be h-encore, so it's not going to be any "worse" or better than what's on 3.67/3.68, it'll be exactly the same. 

If you already have Enso, either on 3.60 or 3.65, there's no reason to update to use this exploit. Quite frankly I would suggest those who can downgrade to 3.65 to do so, so they can have Enso support. There's no real benefit to staying on a higher firmware anymore, since we have various plugins that let's you play higher firmware games now.


----------



## spuderump (Apr 1, 2019)

my god some people on here are stupid. If you are on a lower firmware and already running a hack, then there is no need to update. Also to the guy complaining that 6-8 weeks is not long enough? how much bloody time do you expect to get ready? it literally takes 5 mins to download the PSN demo.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 1, 2019)

spuderump said:


> my god some people on here are stupid. If you are on a lower firmware and already running a hack, then there is no need to update. Also to the guy complaining that 6-8 weeks is not long enough? how much bloody time do you expect to get ready? it literally takes 5 mins to download the PSN demo.



Welcome to the Internet, please don't feed the trolls. 

Unless of course, you dare to be a fool.


----------



## nastys (Apr 2, 2019)

I've ordered a PSVita, model PCH-1104. As far as I know it doesn't have any internal storage, so I need to buy a memory stick to install PSP games, right?


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 2, 2019)

nastys said:


> I've ordered a PSVita, model PCH-1104. As far as I know it doesn't have any internal storage, so I need to buy a memory stick to install PSP games, right?


Yes, thanks to Sony's unlimited greed, we have to buy proprietary memcards. And if you have h-encore, you can use sd2vita but if not, then sony's memcard.


----------



## nastys (Apr 2, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Yes, thanks to Sony's unlimited greed, we have to buy proprietary memcards. And if you have h-encore, you can use sd2vita but if not, then sony's memcard.


The seller said the firmware is 3.67, but the problem is that I need a memory card to install h-encore itself.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 2, 2019)

nastys said:


> I've ordered a PSVita, model PCH-1104. As far as I know it doesn't have any internal storage, so I need to buy a memory stick to install PSP games, right?





nastys said:


> The seller said the firmware is 3.67, but the problem is that I need a memory card to install h-encore itself.



4 GB original vita cards are cheap or just get a SD2VITA instead.

Edit: Obligatory Link about SD2VITA

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-my-sd2vita-psvsd-is-having-issues-thread.510876/

For all your questions about the thing.



CTR640 said:


> Yes, thanks to Sony's unlimited greed, we have to buy proprietary memcards. And if you have h-encore, you can use sd2vita but if not, then sony's memcard.



It actually was to prevent piracy but they fucked up for not including internal storage in the initial Vita model. They basically were changing an arm and a leg for a memory card to save games like it happened with the Sega Dreamcast.


----------



## Davidchao23 (Apr 2, 2019)

I wonder if this does get patched will there be any other way to do it? The exploit states that you need a exploitable game, so even if Sony does patch it, you only need the exploitable game right?

Slight apologies if this is a stupid question, I currently asked a guy if I'm able to buy his PS Vita, and he said by the end of the year or a few months I would be able to have it


----------



## nastys (Apr 2, 2019)

raxadian said:


> 4 GB original vita cards are cheap or just get a SD2VITA instead.
> 
> Edit: Obligatory Link about SD2VITA
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, but unfortunately there's no way to jailbreak past 3.60 without a memory card, and of course the SD2VITA doesn't work without the custom driver.
I was hoping I could install a PSP demo without a memory stick and then use this new 3.70 exploit to install the SD2VITA driver.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 2, 2019)

Davidchao23 said:


> The exploit states that you need a exploitable game, so even if Sony does patch it, you only need the exploitable game right?


Yes, but I think there is no trivial way to download now and install and run a PSP game later (at least on an umodded consumer console, with no access to the official package installer)



nastys said:


> As far as I know it doesn't have any internal storage, so I need to buy a memory stick to install PSP games, right?


You need a Vita memory card (M3), which isn't compatible the original full size memory stick, the PSP's Duo, or the Go's M2

Once modded you can use an sd2vita (occupies the original game slot) or a psvsd (replaces the internal modem)


----------



## nastys (Apr 2, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> You need a Vita memory card (M3), which isn't compatible the original full size memory stick, the PSP's Duo, or the Go's M2


Sorry, I meant to say "memory card". I've ordered this one:



If the drivers are installed permanently, I might sell it when I'm done.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 2, 2019)

nastys said:


> Sorry, I meant to say "memory card". I've ordered this one:
> View attachment 162675
> If the drivers are installed permanently, I might sell it when I'm done.


The plugin would only be active while the hack was running, it won't work without the exploit running. Assuming it's not a persistent hack like Enso (which it isn't AFAIK), then you would still need your memory card to run the hack any time you reboot your system. 

I would suggest keeping it, just in case to have a backup if something ever goes wrong.


----------



## nastys (Apr 2, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The plugin would only be active while the hack was running, it won't work without the exploit running. Assuming it's not a persistent hack like Enso (which it isn't AFAIK), then you would still need your memory card to run the hack any time you reboot your system.
> 
> I would suggest keeping it, just in case to have a backup if something ever goes wrong.


Modoru should work on 3.70, so downgrading to 3.60/3.65 should be possible anyway.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 2, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I would suggest keeping it, just in case to have a backup if something ever goes wrong.


While I don't disagree at all with the background idea, not only imcunlock can be done to it once modded...
...but you're assuming the card won't spontanously break in the meanwhile!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 2, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> While I don't disagree at all with the background idea, not only imcunlock can be done to it once modded...
> ...but you're assuming the card won't spontanously break in the meanwhile!


This is true, I forgot imcunlock existed  But yeah, keeping a card as backup is still a good idea regardless.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 2, 2019)

nastys said:


> Thanks for the link, but unfortunately there's no way to jailbreak past 3.60 without a memory card, and of course the SD2VITA doesn't work without the custom driver.
> I was hoping I could install a PSP demo without a memory stick and then use this new 3.70 exploit to install the SD2VITA driver.



At least the 4 gb cards are cheap, you can get them used for a few bucks. Then once you jailbreak your Vita you should be able to use SD2VITA. For now just get a used 4 gb vita card.


----------



## JonathanLaplante (Apr 3, 2019)

Well then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

sotc


----------



## nastys (Apr 4, 2019)

raxadian said:


> At least the 4 gb cards are cheap, you can get them used for a few bucks. Then once you jailbreak your Vita you should be able to use SD2VITA. For now just get a used 4 gb vita card.


I ordered the cheapest PS Vita memory card I could find, but it cost me €17.99 (4 GB, used). I could've bought a new 64 GB microSD card with that money!
I think they're getting harder to find since Sony ended production.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 4, 2019)

nastys said:


> I ordered the cheapest PS Vita memory card I could find, but it cost me €17.99 (4 GB, used). I could've bought a new 64 GB microSD card with that money!
> I think they're getting harder to find since Sony ended production.


There were already way too expensive at launch. My 64GB Sony memcard did cost me like 100€. Really damn insane!!


----------



## raxadian (Apr 4, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> There were already way too expensive at launch. My 64GB Sony memcard did cost me like 100€. Really damn insane!!



And now you could probably sell it by 150€ or even more.

Some used vitas are sold with the 4 gb card included but rarely on the Fat model.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 5, 2019)

raxadian said:


> And now you could probably sell it by 150€ or even more.
> 
> Some used vitas are sold with the 4 gb card included but rarely on the Fat model.


You sure? Here I'm trying to sell a never-used oled vita with 32gb sony memcard and some fucking idiot offered me 80€. Yeah, like I'm stupid... Maybe I should sell it on ebay


----------



## raxadian (Apr 5, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> You sure? Here I'm trying to sell a never-used oled vita with 32gb sony memcard and some fucking idiot offered me 80€. Yeah, like I'm stupid... Maybe I should sell it on ebay



I meant online sales. I have seen the Vita cards for cheap but I have also seen them quite expensive.  Not trusting the too cheap ones.


----------



## KuroTheBang (Apr 5, 2019)

So....

is 

Ape Quest Starter Pack (EUR) 


also good?


----------



## smf (Apr 20, 2019)

Davidchao23 said:


> I wonder if this does get patched will there be any other way to do it?



If Sony pull all the exploitable games and then put out a firmware update before bringing them back then it's likely to be the end of the exploit. But there might be more exploits & there is no guarantee that Sony cares.

If you have a vita already then don't worry about it, if you don't then get one quick.



spuderump said:


> Also to the guy complaining that 6-8 weeks is not long enough? how much bloody time do you expect to get ready? it literally takes 5 mins to download the PSN demo.



I assume they don't have a vita and are trying to find a cheap one that isn't smashed


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 20, 2019)

smf said:


> If Sony pull all the exploitable games and then put out a firmware update before bringing them back then it's likely to be the end of the exploit. But there might be more exploits & there is no guarantee that Sony cares.
> 
> If you have a vita already then don't worry about it, if you don't then get one quick.


In this case, Sony can't pull the exploitable games because the exploit is with the pspemu itself, so all PSP games will work and would have to be pulled to prevent use of the exploit.

But, as The Flow mentioned, it can be easily fixed with an update, so yeah they just have to release a patch and stop 3.70 from being able to access the store.


----------



## duwen (Apr 20, 2019)

Well, I'm all set! Just picked up a pstv on 3.70 from CEX for 45 quid, linked my psn and downloaded Ape Quest.
I still need to fix my pc and get qcma sorted (not just for my pstv, but mainly for fixing the hack on my oled vita that I screwed up with the hencore update a couple of months ago - overwrote the .dat without setting permissions, and now hencore just launches Bitter Smile)


----------



## raxadian (Apr 20, 2019)

smf said:


> I assume they don't have a vita and are trying to find a cheap one that isn't smashed



You can get an unused Vita Fat with firmware 3.63 by 150 to 200 bucks. If it has a firmware over that is likely one of the newest Vita models or used. Of course shipping costs might be a problem. And the same with time of delivery.

I got mine used because It has firmware 3.65 (Is not hacked with Enzo yet) and included a game plus a 4 gb memory card.


----------



## smf (Apr 20, 2019)

raxadian said:


> You can get an unused Vita Fat with firmware 3.63 by 150 to 200 bucks.



Too expensive. I've seen some reasonable second hand units in the 90 dollar range. Hopefully these will be downgradable to get enso....



Tom Bombadildo said:


> In this case, Sony can't pull the exploitable games because the exploit is with the pspemu itself, so all PSP games will work and would have to be pulled to prevent use of the exploit.



Right, they could do that as soon as the exploit is released. As the console is end of life then it wouldn't impact them much. Or they could at least pull the free ones, so you have to give them some money.



duwen said:


> Well, I'm all set! Just picked up a pstv on 3.70 from CEX for 45 quid, linked my psn and downloaded Ape Quest.



I really can't decide about whether to get a PSTV as well as a Vita. In reality there is probably only one game I'll end up playing on it (which is why I've been so lax in buying a Vita in the first place) and it's not playable on PSTV even once it's hacked. But I do seem to collect PlayStation consoles


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 20, 2019)

smf said:


> Too expensive. I've seen some reasonable second hand units in the 90 dollar range. Hopefully these will be downgradable to get enso....


Make sure to ask the seller before purchasing it. From my experience all of the sellers I asked, they are on 3.70 and then they keep saying bullshit like "it's been a very long time ago since I used it and it's collecting dust" Like, who are you trying to kid lol


----------



## smf (Apr 20, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Make sure to ask the seller before purchasing it. From my experience all of the sellers I asked, they are on 3.70 and then they keep saying bullshit like "it's been a very long time ago since I used it and it's collecting dust" Like, who are you trying to kid lol



So what is the point in asking? I'm not sure that most people selling vitas would know that you need to be able to downgrade to 3.65 for enso anyway & if you can't then using the exploit on every boot doesn't look like it's too much hassle either.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 20, 2019)

smf said:


> So what is the point in asking? I'm not sure that most people selling vitas would know that you need to be able to downgrade to 3.65 for enso anyway.


What I meant was, not every seller is honest.


----------



## smf (Apr 20, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> What I meant was, not every seller is honest.



You can't tell whether they are honest or not but I'm not convinced that people will known enough to lie, they usually show that it's running 3.70 in their screenshots. As for what version it shipped with, it's been discontinued here for a while & it's unlikely someone who imported a console would be selling them so cheap (although they may have been caught out by nobody bidding due to the sunny weather).

I've taken a punt on a few cheap units, we'll see what arrives (if they arrive...).


----------



## raxadian (Apr 21, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Make sure to ask the seller before purchasing it. From my experience all of the sellers I asked, they are on 3.70 and then they keep saying bullshit like "it's been a very long time ago since I used it and it's collecting dust" Like, who are you trying to kid lol



Hence why is better to cough a few more bucks and get it unused since those come with 3.63.  

I mean I got mine used but that's because the selled included a game and a 4 gb vita memory card.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 21, 2019)

I was wondering... If Sony would pull those PSP demo's like the Ape Quest off from the PSN Store but some of us still have it on their PC, will they still be able to transfer the demo to install h-encore for 3.70?



raxadian said:


> Hence why is better to cough a few more bucks and get it unused since those come with 3.63.
> 
> I mean I got mine used but that's because the selled included a game and a 4 gb vita memory card.



Exactly. There is no shame in asking. I asked a seller to test the screen for blotches with a black image in the dark and I've got a vita with perfect oled screen. The other 2 has pretty good oled screens too and I'll keep them too.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 21, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Make sure to ask the seller before purchasing it. From my experience all of the sellers I asked, they are on 3.70 and then they keep saying bullshit like "it's been a very long time ago since I used it and it's collecting dust" Like, who are you trying to kid lol


Maybe they brought it out from their storage to sell it, didn't realise the hacking community exists and updated it before trying to sell? In a world without hacks, it would seem as if you're doing the person a favour by updating it.


----------



## raxadian (Apr 21, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> I was wondering... If Sony would pull those PSP demo's like the Ape Quest off from the PSN Store but some of us still have it on their PC, will they still be able to transfer the demo to install h-encore for 3.70?



If you have a PS3 or PS4 you can use that to transfer the game from that console to the Vita.  So if you are that paranoid,  better have a PS3 or PS4 ready.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 21, 2019)

Seriel said:


> Maybe they brought it out from their storage to sell it, didn't realise the hacking community exists and updated it before trying to sell? In a world without hacks, it would seem as if you're doing the person a favour by updating it.


Yep, they also don't know anything about. Some are parents with kids no more interested in vita's and they have no idea about the hacking community. Of course it's no shame in asking. And I also had a seller who didn't know there was a memcard inside and they asked me back on how to check it^.^

The sellers who know about the hacking community sometimes sells the hacked vita's for a much higher prices like 200 bucks up to 300.


----------



## nastys (Apr 21, 2019)

smf said:


> I really can't decide about whether to get a PSTV as well as a Vita. In reality there is probably only one game I'll end up playing on it (which is why I've been so lax in buying a Vita in the first place) and it's not playable on PSTV even once it's hacked. But I do seem to collect PlayStation consoles


It's almost completely useless if you have a PS Vita, a PS3, and a PS4, but if you can find a cheap one, you may as well get it.



raxadian said:


> Hence why is better to cough a few more bucks and get it unused since those come with 3.63.
> 
> I mean I got mine used but that's because the selled included a game and a 4 gb vita memory card.


I bought mine assuming it was on 3.70 (since it was cheap and this new exploit had been announced anyway), but then I asked the seller and he said it was on 3.67


----------

